# Simrad Warranty and Repair Information



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Just went through this whole process with a unit that was still under warranty. The only thing I had to pay for was shipping to CA and got a brand new unit in the mail 2 weeks later. Overall fairly painless process other than losing all the data off my old unit


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Very helpful, thanks.

What type of problems were you having?


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

2018 GO9 stopped powering on.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I went through the warranty process with Simrad recently. I purchased an evo3 nss12 last year and had it installed by the builder. I noticed it flashing when running in chop on the last two trips, then it went into all vertical lines, pic below. I spoke with a person form Simrad and they had me email them a pic of the screen while I was on the phone with them. She said to mail it in and they would try to fix it or replace. it. It took a fw days to ship out to California. They received it and evaluated it in one day, then the order tracking showed that they had shipped me a new unit. When I received the box, I realized it was the new evo3S. The bad part of the whole deal is, they only warranty the replacement unit for 6 months.


----------

